# Average monthly outgoings for utilities



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm looking to rent an apartment in Mandria for two years and just wondered what sort of amount I should be expected to pay each month on electric and water bills. Just an approx will do based on a 2 bedroom apartment. 

Thanks!


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

For a 2 bedroom villa with one occupant, my average electricity cost in 2013 was 30 Euros per month and my average water cost was 12 Euros per month. I suspect your water will be less as I have a drip irrigation system for my garden on from June through October. Your electric usage will depend on h ow much heat and AC you use. I use very little, if any.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Utility Costs*

There is a lot of useful information in this thread - Living in Paphos

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/143002-living-paphos.html


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Thank you. That's been most helpful. Apart from finding work, I don't see a downside to moving to Cyprus! 

Col


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Collossusx said:


> Thank you. That's been most helpful. Apart from finding work, I don't see a downside to moving to Cyprus!
> 
> Col


But that can be a very big one instead


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just had our electricity bill for the last two months - €20 cheaper than the last two billing periods.
Our apartment is all electric.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Thanks Talagirl. I think now it's just a matter of choosing the right area and apartment and it's all systems go.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

''I think now it's just a matter of choosing the right area and apartment and it's all systems go''.

That's what I like about these forums - people try to help each other. Our electricity bill is on the low side - another couple lives in a two bed bungalow without pool and their electricity bill is about €160 per two months but they use aircons, fans etc and have a huge US fridge-freezer which apparently guzzles the electricity.

Obviously the price of utilities such as electricity are subjective as it depends on your income and lifestyle but it is nice to have a rough idea of costs and then add a percentage. When we returned to Cyprus in December the first two months we spent a lot of money eg vehicle, deposits and connection fees for phone, internet, electricity, stocking the fridge-freezer and larder, but now we have been here six months I can look back at my records and have established a monthly budget for all our outgoings (even allowing for those that are paid annually such as car insurance).

Good luck with your property hunt!


----------

